# Kustom water heater stand



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Why spend $20 for a metal water heater stand when you have milk crates laying around.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey, metal rusts, plastic don't! I was lucky enough when the liquor store guy left 'me out there. Told the HO they are code and cost $50 each. Just an extra $200 in my pocket!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

At least there appears to be a nice piece of combustible plywood underneath the W/H.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> At least there appears to be a nice piece of combustible plywood underneath the W/H.


Damn it! Quite complaining about my work! We have inspectors on this forum!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

The utility stand came out Just as good! RJ's been busy


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Concrete blocks could have been even a cheaper way to do that


the plywood does distribute the weight evenly on the milk crates....

but I do like the earth-quake straps...... It would probably pass here


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Who cares if it's sitting on plywood? Unless on a slab, most water heaters are installed on top of wood.


----------



## cmh (Jul 29, 2016)

I believe the UPC states that a gas water heater shall not be placed directly on flammable material. I think the milk crates and plywood are great but there should be a metal pan between the plywood and heater.


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

Pretty much all of the manufacturers allow the water heater to be installed on wood, as long as it extends out a minimum of 4" in all directions. They do not want a water heater installed on top of carpet. If there's carpet, they tell you to put wood down.


----------



## cmh (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah, after I sent that, I looked in the book and couldn't find anything about flammable material under the heater but it does state that if the heater is on something that could be damaged by water, it should be in a pan.


----------

